
Other Forms of Tinder in China - heyrobyn
https://kr-asia.com/these-are-some-of-the-most-popular-alternatives-to-tinder-in-china
======
heyrobyn
Found it quite interesting that these different permutations of Tinder exist
in China, appealing to different dating requirements. Are there similar
permutations in the US other than the usual few?

